# Starrett series 254 vernier height gage 12 "



## ome (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, 
I recently bought a used 254 and cant find the straight scriber, round scriber, rectangular clamp, and depth gage attachment.  Only found new at Starrett, but too expensive and the quality of some of their pieces are cheaply made, compared to a nice old and used piece..
Tried ebay, but no luck, just for 454, which Starrett says won't fit.

any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 7, 2013)

That's the draw back to buying used precision tools especially like a vernier height gage.  There are so many of them out there for sale but missing the clamp holder and scriber.  And like you said, the manufacture wants more for the parts than what you paid for the height gage!  I've seen clamp holders go for new prices on eBay when they show up.

I've got a new never used metric 454 scribe that was in a mix of stuff I bought at one time.  It don't fit any of my height gages, nobody wants it because it's metric.

Sometimes you have to bite the bullet and buy the out ragious priced parts to make a tool useful.

Ken


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 7, 2013)

You could always make the parts you need. Mabey the one 4gsr has could be ground down to fit.


----------



## ome (Jun 7, 2013)

4gsr said:


> That's the draw back to buying used precision tools especially like a vernier height gage.  There are so many of them out there for sale but missing the clamp holder and scriber.  And like you said, the manufacture wants more for the parts than what you paid for the height gage!  I've seen clamp holders go for new prices on eBay when they show up.
> 
> I've got a new never used metric 454 scribe that was in a mix of stuff I bought at one time.  It don't fit any of my height gages, nobody wants it because it's metric.
> 
> ...


YES < I totally agree, but when i ordered a simple 711 last word body clamp w/ a 1/8"-1/4" opening for>250 drill rod...and received a lighter in weight and inferior in almost every way duplicate , compared to one i had found from an old set, there was no comparison.  I can't tell you why that is, but it is,  and it is really dissappointing.  Therefore, whenever possible, I go for the older tool or machine, and have always been rewarded by doing so.

Jon


----------



## DaveBP (Jun 9, 2013)

I bought a 454 vernier height gauge recently and it was missing the clamp too.  My strategy was to search miscellaneous lots of machinist's tools and bits on EBay.  Over a few days, I came across two assortments of stuff that each had a clamp in them.  They were not identified as such, but were mixed in with various other bits and pieces.   I bought the whole box in one ad (11 lbs of stuff) at a reasonable price.  In it were some other nice pieces that I could use immediately in my box, as well as the clamp.  And now, I have a box of assorted rods, blocks, etc. for upcoming projects I intend to build.  So, I suggest looking for odd lots of machinist's stuff on EBay and keeping an eye out for the clamp in them.  I hope you get lucky like I did.


----------

